# Akbar at his first dog show :D



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Back at our grooming area practicing









Akbar chillen


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Handsome boy! He looks wonderful. Did he enjoy the show?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Breathtaking!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

He is gorgeous! Very very nice looking boy!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

He just loved it, didn't he? Love his amazing coloring, his solid body, his well-balanced head. He is a winner all around!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

He looks tired there on the table ...sweet pic


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

AW, he's so pretty! I guess he was bored on the grooming table, but it looks like he loved showing off.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Well, you know how I feel about Akbar.. lol.. no need to keep telling you that I want to steal your puppy!









Good job to Akbar! Congratulations on your first show!

So, more detail, tell us everything!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

HE IS STUNNING!!!
Love his smushy face!!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

good job,,but look how tired he looks on the grooming table,,this is hard work for that young man )))))))) LOL


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Missy, amazing to see a workingline dog in the ring to me. I love seeing him! What a beauty of a puppy he really is!!







LOVE that table pic complete with da headwrinkles.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Great pictures! By far the best looking dog there. 

I have a couple of Akbar in the ring on Sunday, I'll try to upload and post them soon. (*dances around bragging "I got to meet Akbarrrr"*)


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Very handsome boy!! I really like watching him grow up as he is close to the same age as my boys.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfMissy, amazing to see a workingline dog in the ring to me. I love seeing him! What a beauty of a puppy he really is!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DITTO 100% to what Patti said !


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Gorgeous dog!!
What place they gave to the odd looking pup? LOL!

I guess dog shows are not for me, not for the love of any dog you'd make me use one of those skirts


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LuvourGSs
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BrightelfMissy, amazing to see a workingline dog in the ring to me. I love seeing him! What a beauty of a puppy he really is!!
> ...


Double ditto! He is such a handsome boy!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

He is a stunning dog!


----------



## Cin386 (Jan 10, 2010)

Handsome boy!!!







looks like he enjoyed his day.


----------



## TerriB (Apr 3, 2007)

I missed Akbar! Were you there on Saturday? Let me know if you go to another show. He is so stunning!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

He got last each time, go figure, lol. There was only that one puppy you see behind him on Friday but on Sat there was another one. But the judges liked him. But a judge will ALWAYS pick the puppy that looks more mature and more "trained" for the ring. Those other puppies were a month older and looked tall, I wished AKC would use a wicket on the shepherds like the SV does, lot of these dogs I know for a fact are taller then the standard... Just looking at some of these shepherds I cringed. They couldn't keep themselves upright and kept wobbling and tripping as if they were a puppy and these were adults... So sad. But the funny thing is, the american line owners were in awe of his coloring, I kept hearing many comments about how they wish his coloring was in those lines and that they would love to have a dog with his colorings. 

On friday he did great. Saturday he was mr wild child, would not stay still for the judge to go over him but the judge was really nice to my friend and said it was ok since he's a baby. On Sunday he did really good except for when the judge went over him, he's not use to a stranger putting there hands all over him and sometimes he chooses to move away though he didn't Friday. I think he might be going through a fear stage, not from this but things like when we're at home he's started to get a little weary of things he wasn't before but this will pass. I hated the fear stage with my other two... 

I'm going to wait to go to another show with him until this fear period he's going through ends and when he has more ring training and his seperation anxiety is more under control, lol. So it'll be a while before he goes to another show. This show was just a test.

He loved seeing the other dogs, they're his favorite, lol. He did fine walking around and seeing people. The only thing negative that happened was a mentally retarded boy ran up to Akbar and loomed over him and had his hands approach him too fast and Akbar barked at him, it probably freaked Akbar out, I know I wasn't expecting it. I corrected Akbar for that but that did make him edgy for a few hours so I had to put him in his crate to settle down. He did little woofs here and there to some people who stared at him too hard, stupid public..., which I should have walked away from those people but I didn't think of it at the time, just corrected him and went back to looking at what ever I was looking at. But besides that, he did really well at a show this over whelming. He was strutting his stuff down the grooming isles and played with a few dogs, got a little too friendly with an Irish Setter at the bathing station... I think I have a dog that "swings" that way...







He wouldn't stop showing his butt off









He loved meeting you "Rei".







So did Isa, she's a sucker for anyone, lol.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Who cares if he was last, he did good! I am just happy to see you put a working line dog in the AKC breed ring. They need some variety.


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

MJB, GREAT looking pup. And THANK YOU! For showing them what a GSD is supposed to look like.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Aw thanks guys


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

He sure is a handsome boy! Like I said before I wish I could have met you guys. I didnt know you were there Rei!! Gosh I missed meeting you too. I cringed watching most of those shepherds run in the ring, some of them went slipping and wobbled all over. We only showed Sat. Next time if we go to a show we should plan for a meet-up! I would love to meet you and Rei!!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Oooo yea that would be cool!


----------



## ldw6559 (Jun 1, 2009)

I agree your boy is beautiful. However the breed standard in my opinion has little to do with the ability of the dog. This is the main reason I don't compete. That said congrats on an overall wonderful looking youngster he is gorgeous.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

He is a winner to all of us! But...*sniff sniff* when did he get so BIG????? Perhaps if you bring him to, oh, say Massachusetts, he'd really show his stuff! His fan club would turn out en masse!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

> Quote:I agree your boy is beautiful. However the breed standard in my opinion has little to do with the ability of the dog. This is the main reason I don't compete. That said congrats on an overall wonderful looking youngster he is gorgeous.


See this is why we need to bring our german dogs out of the "dark" and into the ring, it's not a waist of money when the public looks at your dog and says, now THAT is a german shepherd.








And thanks.











> Quote:He is a winner to all of us! But...*sniff sniff* when did he get so BIG?????


He's bigger??? Where?? I still see a little guy in front of me.







Next to Cody, he's tiny, lol.


----------



## RebelMoonGSDs (Oct 1, 2009)

Here, here, MJB! Because of you, I'm going to stop listening to those people who told me showing Ruger in the AKC would be a waste, and (if his breeder will give me full reg) get him out there too! C'mon Euro dog owners!!!









Who's Cody? I want to see!


----------

